# Removing magic marker graffiti



## Doepkeguy (Jul 14, 2010)

I have some graffiti on a park bench which appears to be felt tip pen ink. It is on a board which is not wood, but the newer "plastic" simulated wood. I don't want to experiment with acetone, etc. unless I know it will work as I don't want it to penetrate further.

Thanks,


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I work for the city of Va Beach and part of my job is playground inspection and repair, we have the same problem here, we use a vandalism remover that comes in a spray can, i forget the name but it smells like oranges, spray that on and wait 15 seconds, then use a fiber (not wire) brush and clean it off, unless its a smooth surface and will wipe away. You can but the stuff at most hardware stores. If you can't get graffiti remover, do NOT use petroleum products!, they will mar the surface.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

the petroleum ones work good on metals and the like, but DO NOT use them on plastics.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

I think that what wolfen1086 is referring to is sometimes called Citrus oil


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

kodi said:


> I think that what wolfen1086 is referring to is sometimes called Citrus oil


Thats it Citrus oil, thanks thats the stuff thats in the product we use, I meant to look at it and get the name today, but we weer so busy I didn't get a chance.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I have used this before:

http://www.homaxproducts.com/products/oops/03/index.html

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I gotta get me some of that for around here at home


----------



## sailor86 (Feb 18, 2009)

I think I've seen Oops at the Home Depot.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Many times hand cleaner will work like the stuff used in the garage.

I have also found that dependent on the age of the marks, and this will seem odd, is the use of a marker to get rid of a marker.

By drawing over the original marker, the ink reactivates and can be cleaned. You must be quick, but it sometimes works when combined with the cleaner so as to not allow it to readhear.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I found that, when my van was graffiti'ed by local kids, just leaving it for a week or 2 either faded or removed the ink, I'm not sure but it disappeared on it's own - The cure was to politely ask a local kid to put the word around among his friends that, if I caught anyone doing it again, I'd break every finger they had. It worked.... :grin:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

or do what I did, tell the local gang that you'll cut the hands off anybody who touches your car.

They are all scared of me from crips, and bloods to MS13


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

wolfen1086 said:


> or do what I did, tell the local gang that you'll cut the hands off anybody who touches your car.
> 
> They are all scared of me from crips, and bloods to MS13


To be perfectly honest, I'm not too good at the sight of blood, nowadays - Possibly from having seen a lot of mine on various roads etc. when cycling..... 

The locals got the message though, when I chased 'em clear around the estate, carrying a pick-axe handle. My van was never touched again, in the 10 years I had it.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Here they believe me when I tell them I'll cut their hands off 
They also believe it when I tell them I'll track them down and disassemble them, somehow they figured out what i did in the navy so now all of hem from wanna be thugs to organized gang members are totally scared to death of me.


----------

